# Rescued--Female golden to be put down if home is not found soon.



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I received an e mail from a women that I have dealt with in the past asking me to take in this dog. I have done this for her before when she has had problem dogs. I usually take them in, train and socialize them, and then find them a suitable home. I am not able to do that this time because I currently have 2 litters here. Here is a copy of the email that she sent me.



"There is a 3 year old female golden who is going to be put down if I do not find her a home. She is hyper and has food aggression issues....has been neglected....hunting lines.... I thought since you were good at training, maybe you could work with her and get her suitable for a home??? She needs to go to a home where she is the only dog...She is not one of mine. I thought about you since I am supposed to go to Atlanta next week. I have NO kennel space. You may be able to place her if you worked with her a little. Anyway, call me tomorrow if you are interested in helping. Thanks Kary"


If you live in or near, Georgia or North Carolina, and are able to help please PM me. I am in Georgia and she lives 3 hours north of me in North Carolina. Transportation is possible.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

This will likely be moved to the rescue forum, you might want to copy and paste it there. The members active with GR rescues will be able help you.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, i know her. We are getting one of her pups. I saw her post on her website about it. I hope someone can help her! I don't know anyone around here, so i have nobody to ask.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> This will likely be moved to the rescue forum, you might want to copy and paste it there. The members active with GR rescues will be able help you.



Thanks, just re-posted


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

xSLZx said:


> Oh, i know her. We are getting one of her pups. I saw her post on her website about it. I hope someone can help her! I don't know anyone around here, so i have nobody to ask.



When are you getting your pup and which litter are you getting from?


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

O, wishing wonderful things for this sweet furr girl!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I just received an email about a woman I had met while helping build a fence for the coalition to unchain dogs. She had three goldens. She lost two last year, one to cancer and one to old age. Her last baby was recently diagnosed with a rare form of cancer around his heart at 6 years old. He passed very quickly. She and her hubby are lost without a dog. They also have done volunteer fostering with the local shelter, helping out with dogs with issues. Hopefully this can all work out. We are in the Greensboro area of NC, where is this pup located?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

Here's what GoldHaven's post said:

*If you live in or near, Georgia or North Carolina, and are able to help please PM me. I am in Georgia and she lives 3 hours north of me in North Carolina. Transportation is possible. *


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed. Sounds like it could be the perfect fit!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

If Goldhaven doesn't get back with you, PM me. I know which dog she is referring to. I can get you in contact with the woman trying to re home her.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh, I so hope this works out!!! It would be a blessing for all concerned.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

xSLZx said:


> If Goldhaven doesn't get back with you, PM me. I know which dog she is referring to. I can get you in contact with the woman trying to re home her.


I think the two of you should go ahead and move on this, get her in touch with the lady who has the dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Agree*

I agree with Mylissk. Please move on this right away for this girl's sake.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Well bad new here, I spoke with the woman I know, after losing 2 Goldens to cancer within a year (one 4 years old and one 6 years old) she has decided on a Golden mix. So this will not work. So disappointed!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Update
I received a call from a woman looking to be put on my list, should a rescued female become available. I questioned her about how much experience she had with the issues that I have been told the dog has and she seemed comfortable with taking in a dog with those issues so I put her in touch with Kary. I also e mailed Kary that she should be contacted soon regarding the dog so please hold off putting it down because I am still looking for a home for it. I asked that she let me know if this works out. As soon as I hear from her I will post. Thanks to all for your help and concern.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldHaven*

GoldHaven

Thank you for all you are doing!

Do you have Kary's phone number to call her?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I do have her phone number but I don't feel right about posting it here, but if you are interested or know someone who is interested in the dog PM me and I will give it to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldHaven*

Goldhaven

No, I meant if you could call her and ask her not to put her down -that you are trying to find her a home.

Karen


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH my I hope she can find a home....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What about a rescue, before she is put down?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What's the status of this girl?

Emails are being circulated to the Golden Rescue groups with little to no info except the dog will be put to sleep. No indication where she is located so the correct Rescue Group can be contacted. Each Golden Rescue in NC has a Service Area they cover-I need to know where the dog is located and as much info as possible to send to the Rescues here in NC.

If anyone has more info, either PM me or send to [email protected]

Thanks!

The Golden Rescues will need photos of this girl too please!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll PM you with the info i know.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Also, this would be considered an Owner Surrender-the owner is going to need to contact the Golden Rescue group and work directly with them. The Rescue Groups will need photos submitted of this girl of at least the following:

head, tail and full body shot. 

The Rescue is going to ask her to complete an Intake Questionnaire-some of the Golden Rescue Groups have the form available for completion on their website and it can be directly submitted through the site.

Really need location, city/state of where this dog is located so the Golden Rescue Group that covers the area can be contacted. 


*ADOPT A GOLDEN ATLANTA might be a very good possibility-they deal mainly with OWNER SURRENDERS. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum and xSLZx PM me and sent me some information-THANK YOU BOTH!

I have contacted Kary Love and gave her some information for ADOPT A GOLDEN ATLANTA and have asked her several questions regarding this girl. As soon as I have more information, I will update.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just got a message from Kary Love-she thinks she has someone who will take her.
She said she would contact AGA if this doesn't work out.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Kary, she will make sure this pup is NOT put down. She is a wonderful caring breeder who will take her in and evaluate her if necessary. She will keep us posted! THANK YOU KARY!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

Please, Please keep us all posted and bless all of you wonderful people trying to save her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*I just heard from Kary again too, she is going to try and place this girl on her own first. IF she is not able to do so, she will contact a Golden Rescue group for assistance. *

*Sorry, just realized I repeated myself, working on too many Intakes this a.m. is all I can say...........*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks for all of your help and keep us posted!!
I know how CONFUSING THINGS CAN GET!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just spoke with Kary, she is an angel. She picked this girl up, along with the others she was taking and brought them home. She said she is a real sweetheart, and is responding well to positive re enforcement. She has found her a forever home too!!!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

WooHoo!

arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Soooooo happy!!! Love to hear good stories like this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

I am so HAPPY FOR HER AND THANKS for updating us!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> I just spoke with Kary, she is an angel. She picked this girl up, along with the others she was taking and brought them home. She said she is a real sweetheart, and is responding well to positive re enforcement. She has found her a forever home too!!!!!


 
Fantastic news-thank you for following up on her.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

What a wonderful ending.. woof woof


----------

